# Help and advice on Toro 524 needed..



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi all,

I was here for a while, then I was building our house and not around much, now I'm back.

I have an old Toro 524 snowblower that was not used very much at all, it's just old and has been sitting around all this time.

It started up, the engine surges a little more than I'd like, the primer bulb is rotten and gone, or the mice ate it somewhere along the way. 

I have some questions about what oil I would put in the thing since I'm going to change it and it runs in the cold of winter? 5w30?

It would appear that I could go out and blow snow with it right now, but prudence calls me to clean it up, change the oil and try to get it running a little smoother before I get that nice 12" snowfall one of these days.

I made a web page that shows some pictures of it and where I laid out my questions that I have about this thing.

If some of you have knowledge of snowblowers in general, or perhaps even this model, I'd love to hear any insight and advice you might have for me. 

Thanks for any insight you might have. My webpage is over at:

http://spicher2.home.comcast.net/12/07/a.htm

Thanks again, it's good to be back! -Deere


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome back Deere! :friends: 

You may be able to download an owners manual at this link. They also have a link there to help you locate the plate with the model information on it.

https://lookup2.toro.com/request/request.cfm 

I would guess the primer bulb missing could give enough of a vacuum leak into the carb to mess up the mixture and make it run rough. It does look like a Tecumseh engine. If you can find a number stamped on the engine shroud or somewhere else on the engine you may be able to get a manual for the specific engine at this link.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/frameset.php?page=CustomerService/OperatorManuals/index.php

Good to hear from you again!  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

People argue about wether its worth it, but I always run syn oil in my snowblowers. I use 5w40 castrol syntec becouse I can get part qt's fo free from work. Works GREAT in the cold!!


As for primer bolb. Doupt thats your surging problem. With all I have seen, and having run them many times with the hose rotted off, all it does is make it a PITA to start. I would fix it, but doupt its your problem. I would bet you got some crud in the carb. I have not had good luck with the Tec's living through ANY abuse from fuel neglect. Any old fuel in there and its plugged. Rebuild the carb, and I bet its fine.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys!

-Deere


----------

